# Congress Leather Halter



## ReiningGirl (Oct 4, 2011)

So, I just purchased a show halter from a woman selling off her horse things on eBay. (Doctor has told her she could no longer ride - so she was forced to sell horse and all tack.) She said it was a Congress Leather Halter, made in USA. 

Has anyone ever bought one from this company?

I ask because I am concerned with the stiffness of the leather, and the fact that the only mark on the halter is a brand on the poll strap near the silver tip that reads US* 

I feel like I may have been ripped off? Or is this a Congress Brand? (Silver on everything but the buckles looks really good - buckles don't have shiny backs) 

Also - any methods for softening leather? I have heard soaking it in oil overnight, and other methods, but can this be done with a show halter? I am worried the silver or silver plate might get ruined.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you post a pic or two, close-ups? Don't do anything to it just yet.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

And I would be really afraid to soak anything in oil. That seems like a sure way to ruin the leather. Over saturation.


----------

